# Has anyone tried Roc's Minesol SPF30+ Anti-Shine Emulsion?



## igor (Mar 9, 2008)

*Does it have enough sun protection filters?(I`m just always a bit skeptical about the products that claim to work on several levels--and this one is supposed to both, mattify and protects the skin from from URB rays. (I also have another question in regard to that, what`s the difference between URB and URS? Sorry for my ignorance, lol




)*

*I have a combo skin which tends to be oilier in hot seasons so, I don`t want my sun block be greasy or oily or whitening* *out my face(because some of these sun creams with high protection do make you look like you have some white mask on). Yet, I still want it to have some hight spf (the higher the better) as long as it doesn`t look greasy. Am I asking for impossible?



*

*I`ve also read some good reviews on Clinique`s City Sun blocks --I`m particularly interested in the one with 40spf--is it as invisible as the one with 25 spf?*

*Sorry, for such a messed up thread. It`s already a "summer" over here(somehow, we skipped the spring this year) and I`m in a desperate need for a good(with high spf) non greasy sun block. So, if you , guys can comment on this topic, I`ll be very thankfull



*


----------



## magosienne (Mar 9, 2008)

well apparently the brand has developped its own sunfilters :

Tinosorb M+S (UVA, UVB)

Uvinul A Plus &amp; Parsol 1789 (UVA)

Feverfew PFEâ„¢

i don't know those filters, they sound like ancient greek to me lol. apparently it also contains a sebum regulating stuff called sepicontrol A5 along with mattifying powders. i don't know about the prices where you live but IMO 13â‚¬ for 50ml of product is a theft. way too expensive for me. lol they say they provide 6 hours of protection, but we all know we have to reapply the product every 2 hours if not more often, and after we went swimming even if it's waterproof.

i don't know of URB &amp; URS. are they supposed to be like SPF ?

about other suggestions, here's some threads i hope will hope you :

Favorite face sunscreen

Best sunscreen for oily/acne prone skin


----------



## Kathy (Mar 9, 2008)

I just use Aveeno Positively Ageless with SPF 30. My derm said anything higher than that really isn't much good anyway because it wears off.


----------



## igor (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for your replies! Unfortunatelly, we don`t have as a wide range of brands, as you do (we don`t have Aveeno products, only Avene which is not the same, right?). They even stopped selling here Neutrogena sun protection line, which I previously used and liked





Kathy, I`ve seen in one thread that you are mentioning Lancome`s sun protection moisturizer. What`s your opinion about it? Does it really do a good job in protecting and moisturizing? Thanks in advance


----------



## Kathy (Mar 10, 2008)

I like Lancome too, it's just a bit pricier than Aveeno. I think it does a good job, I'm just not sure that for the extra money it costs that it does a better job than a less expensive brand. But, it IS a good brand. When I use it I use the one with SPF 30.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 10, 2008)

avÃ¨ne is quite good and have some sunscreens. hmm, Clarins, Vichy, La Roche Posay, Uriage, Eucerin, Photoderm are also brands you can check out.


----------



## igor (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif avÃ¨ne is quite good and have some sunscreens. hmm, Clarins, Vichy, La Roche Posay, Uriage, Eucerin, Photoderm are also brands you can check out. Unfortunatelly, from those brands that you`ve mentioned we have only Clarins and Vichy--I had Clarins` sun steak in the past , but they it didn`t particularly impressed me(I remember it was too greasy for me).

So from the modest choice we have over here, I`m more inclined to think in Clinique`s , ROC`s and now Lancome`s (though its price a bit bites) direction...

I just don`t know which one of them is better. Any thoughts, pls?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2008)

ouch, sorry about that.

considering clinique is expensive here, i live on sephora samples so no way i buy a full sized product.

lancÃ´me, considering the price, nope, though the SPF50 "soleil ultra" looks really interesting (ugh, the price of the face sunscreens, for the quantity, is absolutely disgusting). so that would leave me with Roc. it's a good brand too and of the three that would be the most affordable choice.

now that is just my point of view, really if i wanted to cough up the extra euros, i'd certainly buy clinique or lancÃ´me.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 11, 2008)

Clinique is good too! And if it's like here, it's cheaper than Lancome. There's a thread here somewhere with a rave about the Triple Action Super Defense w/ SPF 25 or whatever it's called.

Here it is...https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...light=Clinique


----------



## beaglette (Mar 11, 2008)

I was just going to post about my newest sunscreen HG. Not exactly what you were asking about, igor, but very similar.

This is what I stumbled upon and looked all over for a good price:

Fragrance Direct - RoC - Minesol Sun Protection Cream Â» Discounted designer perfume &amp; cosmetics, Designer fragrances &amp; aftershave, cheap bargain brand name aftershaves, perfumes &amp; fragrance, Genuine discounted perfume.

I finally ended up getting mine off of ebay but, that's a great price in the link above.

It's called RoC Minesol Protect SPF 40 Velvet Lotion. Firstly, the tube is huge (big plus!) Secondly, there is NO SCENT which is extremely vital for me as I am highly allergic to fragranced products. Thirdly, it is exactly what it says: velvety. I am always soooo leary of sunscreen because most I've used (at least on my body) have been sticky and I have this *thing* about feeling sticky (it drives me crazy!!) It absorbs flawlessly into my skin, leaving no "white face" or any tinge of lightness.

Ok, having said allll of that, let me tell you how I've used it. My skin care regimen is pretty simple. Firstly, I cleanse my face with Philosophy purity made simle cleanser. I then spray Copper Peptide Serum by Skin Biology on my face, eyes, undereye area and neck and rub it in:

CP Serum - Copper-Peptide Serum for Skin Remodeling for Reducing Wrinkles and Skin Blemishes

I follow-up with emu oil by Lure Beauty for my moisturizer:

https://lurebeauty.authsecure.com/pu...abc400d4834d78

I spread it all over my face, neck, eyes, undereye area and rub it in. I allow it to set for a few and then rub it in a bit more.

I then put on the RoC Minesol Protect SPF 40 Velvet Lotion (just a bit) and rub it in.

My next step would be CVS Essence of Beauty Airbrush Primer and the my Meow Cosmetics MMU.

My experience is based on using the sunscreen WITHOUT primer/MMU/foundation/powder because since having received it, I haven't felt like applying makeup. So, I have no experience with how it operates with my MMU. But, based on the feeling of it on my skin, I am confident that it will do just fine. I think I can safely say this sunscreen is my HG sunscreen!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------

